# Kaoru Wada's Inuyasha OST



## Ven

I posted a video in the orchestral sub-forum of Kaoru Wada conducting this himself.
So this is a follow-up to that post.

Here I will post more of these beautiful tracks some at a time.
There is a nice mixture of themes.

Hope you will enjoy.

Hanyou, Inuyasha:


----------



## Ven

Across The Time, Kagome:


----------



## Ven

Longing:


----------



## Ven

The Demon, Sesshomaru:


----------



## Ven

Kagome and Inuyasha


----------



## Ven

The Tragic Priestess, Kikyo:


----------



## Ven

Dilemma (or as I call it, The Hero Music):


----------



## Ven

Evil Demon, Naraku


----------



## Ven

Sango, The Demon Slayer


----------



## Ven

Hakudoushi's Theme:


----------



## Ven

Inuyasha, Transformed:


----------



## Ven

Sango to Miroku, and Miroku to Sango:


----------



## Ven

Naraku's Treachery:


----------



## Ven

Kagome to Kikyo, and Kikyo to Kagome:


----------



## Ven

Kikyo's Heart:


----------



## Lunasong

I read the Inuyasha manga (currently up to #56) and also have several movie DVDs. The DVDs are released with original soundtracks which are very enjoyable. I hold these CDs with my music collection. Thank you for sharing the animé tracks with us.


I hate to think how much $ I have spent on Inuyasha


----------

